# Subclipse Override and Update / Override and Commit



## kajdo (15. Nov 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich benutze seit kurzem SVN (Subclipse), in der Arbeit verwende ich CVS ... nun zur Frage: Gibts eine Möglichkeit im Subclipse im Falle eines Conflicts "Override and Update" bzw. "Override and Commit" auszuführen? ... 

danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## vogella (17. Nov 2006)

Hallo kajdo,

in subversive (einem anderen Subversions Plug-In für Eclipse) geht das.

http://www.polarion.org/index.php?page=download&project=subversive

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Gast (26. Nov 2006)

Hi,

Ich hab gerade keinen Zugriff auf ein Subclipse, aber da sollte es so gehen:
"Override and Update" heißt "Revert"
"Override and Commit" sollte mit "Mark Resolved" und "Commit" machbar sein.

Ich arbeite momentan nur mit CVS, deshalb kann ich es nicht zu 100% sagen. Aber ich denke, das stimmt trotzdem


----------

